# Reparación de un variador de velocidad microcontrolado para motor trifásico



## antoniopa (Feb 17, 2011)

Estoy reparando un variador de velocidad de un motor trifásico y tengo una duda que exponerles, a ver si algun entendido puede hecharme una mano ...

El variador en principio funciona, pero  le ocurre algo, a velocidades bajas , el motor gira sin fuerza, es decir, me explico ... el motor mueve una cintra de correr de fitness, vamos de las de gimnasio, esas cintas en principio manttienen la velocidad y fuerza del motor cuando una persona anda sobre ellas ... pèro este variqador , al ponerte a andar sobre la cinta , pierde la fuerza de giro hasta llegar a pàrarla, si sales de la cinta, recupera el giro y vueleve a funcionar, vamos , resumiento ...
que noi tiene fuerza ...

El motor es trifasico ... y esta correcto, he propbado otro variador y va bien.

He medido con un osciloscopio en las señales de control de las tres fases, que las controla un microprocesdor, y he visto una irregularidad ....   Las señales son ondas cuadradas que varian en amplitud de frecuencia,  pero   ...  manteniendo el variador a una misma velocidad, dicha amplitud no se mantiene constante, es decir, que en ocasionews el ancho de la señal es mayor y en otras menor, como si fluctuase sin control, la fluctuación no es grande pero suficiente como para verse en un osciloscopio ....

Sabeis si puede ser pòr esto??? o quizas alguien sabe alguien guiarme un poco mas ?


Gracias chicos


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 18, 2011)

No es un variador comercial, es una máquina que controla un motor y tiene el variador implem3entado en la placa, me vlovi loco para sacar el esquema , pero lo saque, y todo aparenta estar en correcto estado,las señales e incluso el circuito q

No es un variador comercial, es una máquina que controla un motor y tiene el variador implem3entado en la placa, me vlovi loco para sacar el esquema , pero lo saque, y todo aparenta estar en correcto estado,las señales e incluso el circuito que sensa la corriente, pero el caso que a velocidad baja sigue sin tener fuerza y ya no se donde mirar ... estoy necesitado de ayuda


----------



## marquizto (Feb 18, 2011)

El problema es que el variador no esta sensando, cuando le pones carga (freno) al sistema, este no sensa que debe entregar mas potencia al motor, tiene q haber algun modulador de pulso que no este recibiendo la informacion o halla fallado.


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 19, 2011)

Marquizto 

Esto que me cuentas me suena bien ... por lo que he visto , lleva dos dispositivos cuadrados azules,unos LTS25-NP, los puedes ver en:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/172078/LEM/LTS25-NP.html

Colocados  en la salida de las fases, uno en la U, otro en la V y la fase W pasa con un cable en medio de estos dispositivos, creo que así sensan la corriente, los dispositivos en cuestión entregan una señal de 2.5 V +/- 0.6 V pòr amperio, he seguido el circuito y he medido los 2.5 v , por lo que estan funcionando , y con el motor en marcha fluctua correctamente en función del consumo, ademas una cuestión ...

Cuando el motor nota una carga, lo he simulado, lo que hace el variador es subir la frecuencia, lo he visto con el osciloscopio, esto mantiene así la fuerza del giro del motor no? pues a simple vista el jodio variador, o sar, es este caso el micro, si aumenta la frcuencia al intentar cargar el motor, como me podeis explicar que aun así el motor se pare ?????  Estouy en una encrucijada, algo se me escapa, ... help


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2011)

El torque y demas se consigue por el software que tiene el equipo, es muy probable que este deprogramado  o que alguien cambio algun valor y lo dejo sin fuerza, El torque puede ser variado por progrmación, pasame marca y modelo y veo si tengo el manual y si no te indico donde y como conseguirlo.
La programación es muy sencilla
Espero tu respuesta


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola pandacba, pues pudes tener razón y por ahí puedce estar la clave, qunque te explico, el variador en cuestión no es comercial, es una cinta de correr technogym y tiene el variador implementado en la electrónica del equipo, yo me he levantado eol esquema para poder repararlo.
Tiene un micro pero no se puede entrar en programación, por lo menos no como en los comerciales, aunque la máquina tiene un modo de configuración donde se programan algunos parámetros, ummm, se me pado a mi comprobarlos, gracias , lo jiraré a ver,siento no poder darte mas indormación , pero al nop ser comercial no hay de donde sacar ... estos itralñianos, que es de donde es la marca, lo fabrican para no poder meter mano, ya les vale , je je ..:enfadado:


----------

